# Copperhead Care/General DWA Qs



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Now. I've been looking into getting my DWAL for a while now, and although I've not really made any true progress (House is currently unsuitable for any room conversion.) I'd love to get some info from you guys.

I figured I'd be best asking this part sooner rather than later as it gives me more time to learn. 

What's the care like on the A. Contortrix ssp? Do they vary much? What sized viv am I looking at - and would it be better with more wood or more glass for humidity, as I know they're wetland snakes?
Also, which are more readily available in captivity? I was hoping for a southern copperhead, when it came to it, but the others are equally as astounding.

Also. If you've done it/asked about it before, can an out-building be converted into a DWA safe room without spending ludicrous amounts of money on security? Obviously it'd need to be fully concrete - effectively a small house, but where there's a will there's a way. I asked my council, and they said they'd get back to me... that was two weeks ago, and nothing. So I assume they've either forgotten or don't know and don't want to admit it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have set up two venomous rooms first in a brick built garage and the second in a wooden structure. Each time I had the existing buildings already but spent about £2k getting it up to spec. 

As for copperheads I had mine in a 3ft wooden viv never kept it particularly damp just a normal water bowl. It was incredibly aggressive.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Setting up a hot room in an outbuilding will cost more than adapting a spare room. My room is a converted bedroom, and if you take out the cost of the enclosures, it cost little more than a few hundred pound. All gaps sealed, a new door with a window, extra locks, CCTV (not usually necessary), signs and protocols put up, and thats about it. The most expensive part was the vivs. Most of mine have double sliding doors, so that added a good bit to the price. 

Husbandry for venomous isn't much different from none venomous. The only real difference are the risks involved, and the way you handle them. I've only kept a couple copperheads, and I kept them the same way as I would any other North American snake. Very easy to maintain, but can be quite flighty and defensive. They didn't ride the hook well either, so I generally used two hooks to control them.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've caught and kept several northerns... really easy... mine were pretty mellow though...


... but never let your guard down... their bites can be nasty...


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> Setting up a hot room in an outbuilding will cost more than adapting a spare room. My room is a converted bedroom, and if you take out the cost of the enclosures, it cost little more than a few hundred pound. All gaps sealed, a new door with a window, extra locks, CCTV (not usually necessary), signs and protocols put up, and thats about it. The most expensive part was the vivs. Most of mine have double sliding doors, so that added a good bit to the price.
> 
> Husbandry for venomous isn't much different from none venomous. The only real difference are the risks involved, and the way you handle them. I've only kept a couple copperheads, and I kept them the same way as I would any other North American snake. Very easy to maintain, but can be quite flighty and defensive. They didn't ride the hook well either, so I generally used two hooks to control them.


Brilliant, cheers. 

Like I said in my op, I don't have a spare bedroom to convert as of yet, so was looking into outbuildings instead, as that'd me much more practical for me Double sliding doors is a pretty good idea, actually. I was thinking of using 3 locks on outward opening doors - one on either end for each door and one in the middle, as I'd been told that outward doors are easier to close in a hurry if I need to. 

Do they prefer higher or lower temperatures? I know some NA snakes like it on the cooler end, but these guys have a pretty wide range, into some hotter areas. I was thinking room temp cool to a 28/29 warm?


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

HABU said:


> i've caught and kept several northerns... really easy... mine were pretty mellow though...
> 
> 
> ... but never let your guard down... their bites can be nasty...
> ...


Didn't intend to. I know they're considered non-deadly in most cases, but I'd still rather not experience it first hand.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Ryanb0401 said:


> Brilliant, cheers.
> 
> Like I said in my op, I don't have a spare bedroom to convert as of yet, so was looking into outbuildings instead, as that'd me much more practical for me Double sliding doors is a pretty good idea, actually. I was thinking of using 3 locks on outward opening doors - one on either end for each door and one in the middle, as I'd been told that outward doors are easier to close in a hurry if I need to.
> 
> Do they prefer higher or lower temperatures? I know some NA snakes like it on the cooler end, but these guys have a pretty wide range, into some hotter areas. I was thinking room temp cool to a 28/29 warm?


Three locks per viv is a bit overkill, I only have one per viv. Same goes for double glassed doors really, but the extra security makes the wife happy. Plus, my kids go in the room with me, and the double doors gives me (or should I say, the missus) piece of mind while they're in there. I think they look pretty cool too. 

As for outward opening doors, I'm not keen. They make it so you have to open the whole viv, where as with sliding doors, you can open them slightly, and at one side at a time. Very useful for topping up water bowls and feeding, especially if you've got a particularly nasty snake hanging around near the front.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> Three locks per viv is a bit overkill, I only have one per viv. Same goes for double glassed doors really, but the extra security makes the wife happy. Plus, my kids go in the room with me, and the double doors gives me (or should I say, the missus) piece of mind while they're in there. I think they look pretty cool too.
> 
> As for outward opening doors, I'm not keen. They make it so you have to open the whole viv, where as with sliding doors, you can open them slightly, and at one side at a time. Very useful for topping up water bowls and feeding, especially if you've got a particularly nasty snake hanging around near the front.


I was thinking exo terra style outward opening. On a 3 footer that wouldn't be too bad I think. I'll definitely look into double sliders though. My daughter is coming up to wandering around age and it's probably better for everyone that way. Of course, the entire room/building would be locked, but it's not much good of we're both in there and I have to pay serious attention to something.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Ryanb0401 said:


> I was thinking exo terra style outward opening. On a 3 footer that wouldn't be too bad I think. I'll definitely look into double sliders though. My daughter is coming up to wandering around age and it's probably better for everyone that way. Of course, the entire room/building would be locked, but it's not much good of we're both in there and I have to pay serious attention to something.


Exo's are ok, but still, the doors need to be opened pretty wide before you can do any maintenance, and they're not stackable. It's not always a problem, it just depends on your preference, and what snakes you're keeping (and how well you handle them). Personally, I keep all my hots in vivs (or rubs when they're tiny). The only exo I have is for my pair of tree vipers.

Here are a few of my double doored vivs. 

This one houses a N. kaouthia



These two house rattlesnakes. 



Best thing about them, is being able to let people have a good look at the snakes, without having to get them out.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> Exo's are ok, but still, the doors need to be opened pretty wide before you can do any maintenance, and they're not stackable. It's not always a problem, it just depends on your preference, and what snakes you're keeping (and how well you handle them). Personally, I keep all my hots in vivs (or rubs when they're tiny). The only exo I have is for my pair of tree vipers.
> 
> Here are a few of my double doored vivs.
> 
> ...


I like the idea more now that I see it. I had pictured the doors closer together. I'll definitely look into this when I start building/converting.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Northern copperheads are a lot easier to work with over their Southern cousins imo. I only had the 1 Northern there at the time and he was a joy in comparison to the 2 lunatic Southerns I also had. Maybe he was just a one off but I have heard this told of Northerns by other keepers. My Northern would sit on a snake hook all day if he had to but the Southerns, try and get one of those to stay on a hook, no chance. They were nut balls..... but good fun.

Still, all locales should be treated with the utmost & same respect. They are my all time absolute favorite viper.


----------

